

US government and cable providers agree to improve set-top box energy efficiency - praseodym
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/23/5239312/us-government-cable-providers-agree-to-improve-set-top-box-efficiency

======
praseodym
It has always amazed me that set-top boxes consume 15-45W
([http://standby.lbl.gov/summary-table.html](http://standby.lbl.gov/summary-
table.html)), even when idle, while Apple TV consumes just 2W when streaming
HD content
([http://images.apple.com/br/environment/reports/docs/AppleTV_...](http://images.apple.com/br/environment/reports/docs/AppleTV_Product_Environmental_Report_20110323.pdf)).
And then we're not even talking about user experience -- most set-top boxes
are dirt slow as well.

